
Custom Windows 2000 Patch Project for (mostly) Modern Use - eezurr
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://w2k.flxsrv.org/&prev=search
======
eezurr
And the development blog for the lazy:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://w2k.flxsrv.org/&prev=search)

